

Serial -  a podcast exploring a nonfiction story - diegolo
http://serialpodcast.org/

======
tehabe
I just watched this video by The Guardian Comment is Free section about this
podcast. Never heard about it before.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJYChWybhjM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJYChWybhjM)

